# "Ponies" of Fehr Ground Ranch



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pics, awesome view, and it sure does look cold there!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah it is very cold here!! Almost record cold temperatures!!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

loved the pics, they all look so fuzzy and cuddly!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I'm a little jealous!  hehe. You have some beautiful horses and a great view.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Cute! I wonder if I drove past your farm on my way through Sundre last week.

I think it's hilarious how people think their horses are freezing in -5 weather so they put 3 blanekts on them and if you drive through Alberta you'll see hundreds of furry, happy, warm ponies.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

They're all so georgous FGR!! I want them all, especially Calypso. Also, I'm jealous of your view. All I see when I look out the window is other houses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh what great pictures!! Hate the freezing temps tho...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww how fun!! great pics and you're so lucky to see that every time you open your door!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Pretty pics!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Booner, yep they are all pretty cuddly little brats!

Thanks Rustic!! They are some pretty awesome monsters.

Beau Reba if you went into Sundre, you were about 4 mins away from my house! Like I said before you are welcome to stop by anytime! Well I do blanket Dee, but only because she really is a wimp!! 

Mudpony Thanks very much! I certainly enjoy seeing that first thing in the morning.

Allie, thanks! But yes this weather can let up anytime now!

Thanks Free and Cat!


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks very much CD!


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish we got some snow, That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish we didn't have any snow!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What a nice place!  Great piccies!! The horses look soo cute in the snow.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Poptart! They do look cute in the snow but I think they look cuter when they are surronded by nice lush green grass!!!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous horses and lovely photos. I'm in New Mexico right now and not looking forward to returning home to MI and all it's snow (though I do miss my big guy).


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty Canada. And I have a dumb question, but bear with me I've been gone. Is Kalypso Kelly's old mare? Or am I crazy?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Missy I don't blame you, winter is NOT fun at all. 

Thanks MAK! Yep Calypso used to belong to Kelly, I am purchasing her.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK... got the Calypso question answered already....I just need to know when She is coming down to live with me???

Oh...and how is Dillon??? What's the update on the scaring?


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I am disgustingly jealous of life at the Fehr Ground Ranch! ;-) Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

